# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Clove oil.

## Sam Reeves

Anybody who has ever had a bad tooth ache knows how it can effect your ability to function. Does anybody else include clove oil in their kit?

----------


## Rick

Uh, no. Undiluted clove oil can do nasty things to the inside of your mouth like nerve damage and tissue damage. 

I'm never that far away from civilization that a couple of hours won't get me in the chair of a dentist. Albeit crying and moaning a bit. Besides I've had enough root canals to float a barge. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Uh, no. Undiluted clove oil can do nasty things to the inside of your mouth like nerve damage and tissue damage. 
> 
> I'm never that far away from civilization that a couple of hours won't get me in the chair of a dentist. Albeit crying and moaning a bit. Besides I've had enough root canals to float a barge.


Whatcha been reading, Rick? Some dentists use Clove oil. You are right about the nerve damage. Clove can kill the nerve of the tooth forcing you to eventually pull the tooth or get a root canal. If you get it under your tongue it will cause a sore (tissue damage?) I've used Clove a lot and I haven't had to have a root canal yet.

----------


## Rick

Well point them out so I don't go to 'em. 

I just meant I've had root canals so those teeth won't hurt. No root to transmit pain. 

If you can mix it with something like olive oil then you'd probably be okay. It will numb you and it does have antibacterial properties. My first choice would be a dentist.

----------


## Sourdough

I keep two fifths of whiskey for tooth aches. One fifth is for the bottom set, and one for the uppers.

----------


## crashdive123

> I keep two fifths of whiskey for tooth aches. One fifth is for the bottom set, and one for the uppers.


...and with that you won't have to worry about nerve damage.  Brain damage maybe, nerve damage not so much. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rick

I've had my share of tissue damage with that, however. Why is the hardness of the ground always in direct proportion to the amount you drink? You never pass out in mulch. It's always on concrete where broken glass is laying.

----------


## Sourdough

> ...and with that you won't have to worry about nerve damage.  Brain damage maybe, nerve damage not so much.


I always found whiskey gave me nerves. Enough whiskey, and 40 years younger, I would almost have enough nerve to kick sand on Wareagle. On second thought I might need a lot of whiskey for that project.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rick

And a step ladder. He's pretty tall.

----------


## crashdive123

> I always found whiskey gave me nerves. Enough whiskey, and 40 years younger, I would almost have enough nerve to kick sand on Wareagle. On second thought I might need a lot of whiskey for that project....


I remember your pre-flight check list.  With that you'd better have an extra fifth if I was the passenger.

----------


## Sam Reeves

> Well point them out so I don't go to 'em. 
> 
> I just meant I've had root canals so those teeth won't hurt. No root to transmit pain. 
> 
> If you can mix it with something like olive oil then you'd probably be okay. It will numb you and it does have antibacterial properties. My first choice would be a dentist.


Well if you want to get technical one could also have a bad reaction to the anesthesia the dentists administers by nine needles in the roof of yer mouth. 

I have nothing against dentists. I like teeth. They aid me in my consumption of bacon. Besides, TDW would probably be a lot more unruly if I only had three teeth. 

If TSHTF or I'm on five day wilderness hike Clove oil is a good quick fix. If that fails there is always 550 cord and a rock...

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Laugh if you want but that stuff they give babies cutting teeth. Nums It or something like that works wonders and is safe, worked for me.

----------


## Rick

Whiskey works on babies, too. ....... Just kidding. Just kidding so settle down out there.

----------


## TrappinGal

have you been talking to my mama?? lol

----------


## tsitenha

I carry a broken tooth repair kit that is available in most pharmacies, along with gum numbing gel that is used for teething babies but brandy works just fine for adults.

----------


## sobeit

> Whiskey works on babies, too. ....... Just kidding. Just kidding so settle down out there.


I was give wiskey as a baby and nothing rong with me. Who said that ? I know your hear? stop yelling at me. Iam vmcz :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

> I carry a broken tooth repair kit that is available in most pharmacies, along with gum numbing gel that is used for teething babies but brandy works just fine for adults.


That's a good idea.  Thanks.

----------


## Catfish

I was once hitchhiking in Portugal and due to a cruel combination of crappy map and poor linguistic skills, found myself on a back road miles (lots of miles) from where I wanted to be.  There were no major towns for a long way in any direction so how fortuitous that I should choose this time to come down with toothache.  Jaw splittin', tear inducing, please make it stop toothache.

So, I walked the 7 miles to the nearest dot on the map, wondering all the while what sort of Norman Rockwellian dentists it might harbor.  Not knowing how to find one, I paid a visit to the town pharmacy.

Here's a little tip kids, write this down:  If you ever find yourself requiring assistance in a place where you don't speak the language and the locals don't speak English, try and find a pharmacist - they're almost always fluent in the mother tongue.

Instead of directing me to the nearest tooth-butcher, this chap sold me a small vial of oil of cloves and in minutes, I was a happy little hitcher once more.  Watching Laurence Olivier doing his stuff in "Marathon Man" may have been traumatic for any dentaphobes like me, but you can learn a thing or two.

(The pharmacist also gave me directions to the new highway, which wasn't on my map, then arranged for his brother to drive me out to it.  So the whole excursion only cost me half a day or so.  A big round of applause for Portuguese pharmacists, that's what I say.)

----------


## Rick

Ain't that always the case. Crappy map and poor linguistic skills will get you every time. 

Yo! Por favor there little buddy? Amerciano. Habla?  
Maybe you should speak a little louder. Then he'll understand. 
Oh, sure. YO!!!

----------


## Catfish

:Big Grin:   See that's the thing, I speak a little Spanish and naively assumed that would be enough for me to get by in Portugal.  Wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong.  They're very different languages.

Over the years I've learned it's best to learn the basics before visiting a non-English speaking country.

"Yes"
"No"
"Please"
"Thank you"
"Beer"
"Toilet"

those will get you through pretty much everything but depending upon when the English soccer hooligans last visited...

"I am from Scotland"

is useful too.   :Smile:

----------


## laughing beetle

my grandmother used to use pure Lysol disinfectant liquid.  The stuff that smells like a hospital.  Tasted something awful but KILLED the pain.  She would use a matchhead and apply the Lysol directly to the root of the tooth, or the exposed nerve.  Then she would dry swallow a couple of asperin...oh I miss her...tough woman.  I have used clove oil and its easy to pack in the kit.  personally though...I prefer a couple shots of vodka.  feeling no pain then.

----------

